# Driver help



## fullauto (Apr 14, 2012)

```
none0@pci0:1:5:0:       class=0x000000 card=0x00002028 chip=0x01851317 rev=0x11 hdr=0x00
```

Can anyone tell me what driver I need to use, and how to install it for this card?
It say Linksys LNE100TX on the card itself, however I have another LNE100TX in the machine running on dc0 that the machine (*Free*BSD 9) added itself after a reboot.  I've been seaching for days on the internet for any indication of how to get this card working so I can use this machine as a router/firewall for my network, but have hit digital stone walls at every turn.


----------



## Terry_Kennedy (Apr 15, 2012)

fullauto said:
			
		

> ```
> none0@pci0:1:5:0:       class=0x000000 card=0x00002028 chip=0x01851317 rev=0x11 hdr=0x00
> ```
> 
> Can anyone tell me what driver I need to use, and how to install it for this card?


That looks like one of a zillion DEC / Intel 2114x clones. That particular device ID doesn't seem to be recognized by the dc(4) driver.

As a quick test, you could build a new kernel and reboot after changing the line 
	
	



```
#define      DC_DEVICEID_AN985       0x1985
```
 to 
	
	



```
#define      DC_DEVICEID_AN985       0x0185
```
 in /usr/src/sys/dev/dc/if_dcreg.h, and see if the card is recognized.

*CAUTION:* If your working dc0 interface is a device 0x1985 part, it will disappear, regardless of whether the above change activates the missing interface or not. You'll need to have a plan to recover from that (generally, booting from /boot/kernel/kernel.old), but I wanted to warn you in case you're trying this remotely, where a loss of the currently-working interface could be a problem.

If the above change gets the new interface recognized and working, you should submit a PR to have the 0x0185 device added to the driver properly.


----------



## wblock@ (Apr 15, 2012)

Here is the original thread: http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=31302


----------



## yongari@ (Apr 23, 2012)

The class in pciconf(8) output indicates it's not an Ethernet device. We need more information for the box.


----------

